# Filter, Heater placement



## GiSWiG (Oct 1, 2012)

Setting up 65g tank, roughly 33in wide, 23in high and 18in deep. 

I have a HOB AC filter and I'm wondering what the best place for it would be for filtration, flow, etc. as it determines where I place my tank due to an obstruction. 

On the left side of the tank from the front, the intake is against the glass. My thinking here is that the current would be gentler on the right side of the tank for fish that just don't like the current. I was thinking air stones on the opposite to help move the water around the tank.

There is of course the option of the filter in the middle of the tank. With that, I'm thinking the water would flow in to the front of the glass and then swirl out in either direction.

Or does it matter?

I had read about someone putting their AC on one end of the tank and attaching tubing to the intake and running it to the opposite side of the tank. Good idea or just crazy?

There is of course the heater placement. I only have one and will put in another one in the coming weeks. 

Thanks


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ive always just hung my filter anywhere, and never had trouble. I mean as long as your filter has enough flow(gph) I don't really think it would make a difference. But I've never really thought about it.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

jshiloh13 said:


> Ive always just hung my filter anywhere, and never had trouble. I mean as long as your filter has enough flow(gph) I don't really think it would make a difference. But I've never really thought about it.


+1

With the extended intake tube, I worry you would be putting too much suction head on the impeller and might burn the motor up. Interesting concept though. I know canister filters are designed for such applications.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I like the middle of the tank myself, as it reduces dead spots to collect debris and waste in. I have run filters on the end of the tank too. 
What matters is that the heater should be close to the filter outflow for heat distribution, to avoid temperature stratification.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Its mostly what works for you. If you're going to run two heaters, and I would recommend something like 2-150W, then put the filter in the middle and the heaters on each side.

The idea behind getting dual heaters is to buy them with only their combined wattage they heat your tank where you need it. What this ensures is that if one of your heaters fail and stay on you're not cooking your fish. It will eventually climb, but will take long enough to give you time to notice. Almost as safe as running a setup with a controller.


----------



## GiSWiG (Oct 1, 2012)

jrman83 said:


> Its mostly what works for you. If you're going to run two heaters, and I would recommend something like 2-150W, then put the filter in the middle and the heaters on each side.
> 
> The idea behind getting dual heaters is to buy them with only their combined wattage they heat your tank where you need it. What this ensures is that if one of your heaters fail and stay on you're not cooking your fish. It will eventually climb, but will take long enough to give you time to notice. Almost as safe as running a setup with a controller.


I got a Deep Blue Heat Stik heater for about $30. 200w, fully submersible vertical or horizontal and has adjustable thermostat with actual temperature setting. LFS owner uses some and likes them. If it works out, then I'll get another and see how they work being set to the same temp.

My thought is to put the AC filter on the left side and the heater right underneath the output. Each side of the tank will have thermo strips to monitor the heat.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

stick on thermometers not super accurate and often reflect temp of room .Get real glass in tank($3) or digital thermometer($10).Many threads on site about bad heaters,thermometers.


----------



## GlennT (Oct 25, 2012)

Hello,
I currently have a 39 gallon aquarium and I have my filter on the left and my heater to the right. I know you have a larger aquarium then me so I hope this helps.


----------



## GiSWiG (Oct 1, 2012)

I might place decorations in such away to get the flow to go right. Right now, I've got some time to plan all this. I got two car inspections coming up and need to hold on to some cash just in case my wife's car needs some work. I am getting a few supplies every week. I've got my AC filter, heater, some decorations, background, sand that I've cleaned, water test kit, hoses shutoff valve and clamp for filling, and even got some Kuhli Loaches, keeping them in my 10g for now (LFS doesn't get them often and PetSmart doesn't get them). 

I hate the wait, but have lots of time for planning and research. After cycling, should be able to take the money I've set aside for the fish and go get em.


----------

